# WCF Game 5



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Less than an hour away. Let's just hope this isn't the last game of the season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Great first quarter. Terrible second quarter. Spurs up 6 at the half.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

and we are now out of the playoffs. this will be the first year in a long time without timmy or shaq in the playoffs, since 99 i believe


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's to next year. I guess this is for the best. We can finally quit with the old veteran crap, and start building some new talent.

And maybe we can stop giving away players like Turkoglu and Udrih too :dead:


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe Bryant was the difference for the Lakers. He shot over 50% against us for the series. He is as clutch as any player who has ever played in the NBA.

Manu Ginobili was the difference for the Spurs. He shot miserably during this series, and he turned the ball over way too much. He took many of the clutch shots for the Spurs the entire series and missed virtually all of them.

I think the Spurs will really tumble next season. I think Manu Ginobili has been so inconsistent the last 2 years that I wouldn't mind including him in a trade to get somebody more consistent. I realize this is heresy, but the Spurs need to address their offense. They tend to stagnate and rely on too much one-on-one play. Their offense has been very inconsistent all season, and the playoffs really exposed it. At the end of this series against the Lakers, Tony was the player who impressed me with his consistency the most. His midrange jumper has become very reliable. He needs to shoot it more. Pop needs to get a good offensive assistant and a consistent offensive performer.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Here's to next year. I guess this is for the best. We can finally quit with the old veteran crap, and start building some new talent.
> 
> And maybe we can stop giving away players like Turkoglu and Udrih too :dead:


Pop does some things that I don't understand. I thought both of those guys showed a ton of potential, but Pop didn't play Turkoglu enough to get him into a steady rhythm, and Pop put Udrih in the doghouse a couple of years ago and he never got back out. Marcus Williams ended up on the Clippers' roster at year's end. I would have given Barry Finley's minutes this entire year and Finley Barry's minutes. Barry is their best 3-point shooter and one of their best all-around shooters. He also does other intangible things. I just don't know why Pop hasn't given him a lot more minutes - especially with the inconsistent year that Finley had.

The word is they will get younger this year, but how Pop actually uses his talent - young or old - will be critical.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on your run this season - good luck next season!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

hi im new said:


> and we are now out of the playoffs. this will be the first year in a long time without timmy or shaq in the playoffs, since 99 i believe


yes I believe you are right anyway we had a great series and this series was basically over after game 1


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

oops, i meant finals


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Congrats on your run this season - good luck next season!


Ditto.

The San Antonio Spurs ara a grate organization and, no doubt, will be up and running next season.

Keep it up, guys!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ehhhh... oh well, kinda expected it after game 4, it's an even year that's why,so next year it is!!! hahah


but man the spurs really needs a better bench, hopefully the spurs can work their magic in the off-season


----------

